# Ideal arsenal



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

List what you have or what you would like to have + optic
.50bmg (No optic)
MK 17 SCAR 7.62 (Elcan dual role optic)
Kimber 1911 10mm Auto(trijicon adjustable sights) 
SIG 229 Extreme .40 (trijicon sights)
SIG 229 Extreme 9mm (trijicon sights)
Mossberg 12ga combat pumpx2 (iron sights)

So yea I know I don't have a .22
It wasnt worth storing so I sold it
I would like to get another SCAR and .40 sig as well as a dedicated 300 win mag for long long shots maybe a 5.56 for varmit hunting but i would rather get a nice compound bow and learn to use that alternatively been working with a book called the backyard bowyer to build my own bow and arrows but it has not gone well so far


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll pass on listing what I have. I would like another Scout M1A though. Nothing says "Hi, you've come where you're not welcome. Sorry, but we shoot trespasser's here." "bang", like 7.62x51mm.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

If youve got the money for it the SCAR is about the best rifle i have ever used when the army gave me one(to use) a year ago it was love at first sight i bought one soon after and the elcan sight can switch from low power scope to CQB optic in less than a second I was plinking a Crazy Ivan target at the range at 800m with the SCAR and elcan it has a minute of angle that is less than a XM2010 sniper rifle the SCAR is also modular you can swap out shorty barrles with mid and long barrels to go from CQB gun to sniper rifle in less than 5 mins
but the gun is 2300 or it was and the 7.62 elcan i found was 2200 but it is still the ultimate setup in my mind


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The Scar's are nice rifles. I've got some hands on, but the M14/M1A for all it's quirks is my favorite handling, built and shooting battle rifle. I prefer a traditional stocked rifle over pistols grips besides even though I've owned more than a few and still keep a piston AR around to have when needed. I'd happily trade it though for a true Swiss Sig 552.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Money's always been pretty tight for me, and my guns do reflect that. About half have been gifts, but here goes my list of what I currently have: Rossi Single Shot Youth .22LR/.410, Westernfield M832 .22LR, Ruger Mini-14, Auto-Ordnance M1 Carbine, Mossberg 464 .30-30, Ruger American .308, and my lone handgun, a Ruger Blackhawk Convertible .357 Mag/9mm. My list of next guns to purchase are a pump action 20 gauge, and a semi-auto 9mm handgun. With my husband leaving the military next summer, we're saving every penny we can, so there won't be any gun purchases anytime soon, though.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I don't see any anti-tank weapons.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I think that's a pretty practical list honestly I bought guns every time I had to reenlist most of my bonus went to family though I held firm on the guns that suit me. I gotta drive a ford focus to work when most of my buds drive some monster 4x4. But now I am scrambling to get on my prepper feet.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have no arsenal or gun collection. I was canoing in the lake and lost all of them...
I have a crossbow..And a slingshot...And a pumpmaster bb gun...
as for a wish list, I still want a rifle, have been seriously debateing mentally if I want a mossin nagant, or go with a newer model..Caliber undecided, but like Avengers, I will not be purchasing anything in the near future..Even, yes, ammmunition,,there, I said it, no more ammo....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Most were lost in the last boat accident, and those going down with the ship in the future:

Savage 338 Lapua,
Springfiled M1a 7.62x51
Colt HBAR classic M4 5.56mm
Ruger 10/22
Mossy 500 w 18.5/28 inch barrells
DW m15 22 revolver
RIA 1911 9mm and Kimber 22 conv kit
Ruger P85 9mm

Last resort SW M27 357 and Rossi 24" Lever in 357


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

lol the .50bmg is as big as I am willing to go ill have to settle for your run of the mil police ATC lol

I would love to fire the lapua but i never have and thats the only reason I wouldn't trade the 300 out for it


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> You uh, you gonna' carry and shoot all that by yourself? Any actual snipers in the room, raise your hand. I'll pass on the Mall Ninja Couch Commando stuff on this one.


I am not a sniper by any means but do love to shoot long range. 1000+ and getting in the 1200-1500 range now using the .308 and 300 win mag. I am thinking about the 300 Norma next but not sure. The 338 Lapua is a great round but a not really what I am looking for. The 6.5 creedmore is a great long range round but the ballistics are better with a 300 WM IMO. The creedmore is great for punchin paper but not for deer and elk at over a 1000yds.. Although, I see the OP said no optic on the 50 bmg.. An optic is a must to get the most out of the weapon.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> lol the .50bmg is as big as I am willing to go ill have to settle for your run of the mil police ATC lol
> 
> I would love to fire the lapua but i never have and thats the only reason I wouldn't trade the 300 out for it


IMO I would stick witht he 3OO WM. The Lapua is a great round but very expensive and you can do ALMOST as well with the 300 at a fraction of the cost.. Forget what you see on tv and read in magazines about the bigger the round the better. It's not always true.. it is very hard to beat the .308 and 300 win mag for performance!


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I would love to fire a .50 BMG, probably only once though lol None of my rifles are tactical, but I would love to get a decent AR-15 at some point. But saving money for a house and buying new guns don't go hand in hand so well lol And I have a fair supply of ammo stocked up, bought here and there along the way.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd go this route. 
Two AR-10"s one a iron sights carbine the other set-up for long range, nice scope bipod etc, both in 308. Manufacture of your choice. Same mags, same ammo, 10 yards to a 1000 yards your covered. 

Couple auto pistols. A compact for concealment and a 5" inch. Key thing is that they are the same caliber and use the same mags. 

Ruger 10/22 and if you must, a nice 12 ga pump. I'd skip the shotgun myself.

Three ammo cans, 3 sets of mags and you will have everything you really need. Keep it simple stupid., kiss method.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to publicly apologize to ApexPredator for an off-color comment I posted on his thread. He sent me a message and it was obvious that he was somewhat concerned by and did not understand the nature of my post. I removed the comment as a courtesy and sent him a message explaining the context of my comment, as well as an apology. We all make mistakes and at times say things that may not necessarily come across the right way. I wish to take responsibility for that and let the entire forum know that I am sorry for any impolite conduct, especially toward a new member who was just making conversation.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'd go this route.
> Two AR-10"s one a iron sights carbine the other set-up for long range, nice scope bipod etc, both in 308. Manufacture of your choice. Same mags, same ammo, 10 yards to a 1000 yards your covered.
> 
> Couple auto pistols. A compact for concealment and a 5" inch. Key thing is that they are the same caliber and use the same mags.
> ...


I like this. I would suggest a holo on the carbine along with iron sights and my choice of caliber for the handgun would be .45. I would keep the shotgun for home defense and bird/waterfowl hunting also. Might add a 5.56 in the mix for close to medium range and cheaper than the .308 rounds.. But we all have different opinions and the next 20 people will add theirs as well. It just comes down to what you want personally.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I would like to publicly apologize to ApexPredator for an off-color comment I posted on his thread. He sent me a message and it was obvious that he was somewhat concerned by and did not understand the nature of my post. I removed the comment as a courtesy and sent him a message explaining the context of my comment, as well as an apology. We all make mistakes and at times say things that may not necessarily come across the right way. I wish to take responsibility for that and let the entire forum know that I am sorry for any impolite conduct, especially toward a new member who was just making conversation.


I read the comment before it was removed and didn't think you were speakin to anyone specific.. I respect you for your apology and I'm sure he will be able to get past it. We all make mistakes and I know I sure make some smart ass comments on here but with no hate full intentions..Something just comes to mind and the fingers do the typing... Friends don't let friends drink and post I say..lol


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't have an arsenal, but I was pre-caching a few peacekeeping firearms and some ammo that I was going to donate to DHS if they needed them. As an honest, law abiding, government fearing American, it's the least I could do, you know?

Unfortunately, they were all lost in a boating accident.

I do have a paintball gun, but have welded the barrel shut to make it safer. I sleep better at night knowing that it can't fall into the hands of some government hating lunatic who might use it to like paint people and stuff.

I feel sorry for the people who don't understand that the constitutional "right to bear arms" is a typo. They didn't have spell checkers back in those days, but what they were trying to say is the "right to bare arms," which was put in place to ensure we have the right to wear short sleeve shirts. Long live the republic!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

actually the M82A1 I have in my room has less kick than my SCAR its all in a good muzzle brake and four buffer springs but that's one I use for work you just gotta make sure the platform you are on can handle the muzzle brake dam thing can bring down a roof.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Ideal? Probably not, what I have on hand is an old Remington 30-06 model 760 semi auto with 4-12 bushnell for somewhat long distance. Sks with irons for short/medium range and an assortment of sidearms for last stand. Not really ideal but its what I got. Could throw in the ar with 3-9 Nikon for good measure! I have some options but nothing that is a real good arsenal for one person. I'd need a truck to bring everything I think I need!!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the NSA already knows what I have.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The NSA not withstanding it seems pointless to broadcast what you have in the way of guns. 
Between what I have and what I can quickly build there is enough to do most any job that might be necessary.
I see no reason to list what either might be.


----------

